# Inexpensive quality breeches?



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I think a lot depends on your figure. Different brands fit differently, so you might be stuck with certain brands. I've had really good luck with the Riding Sport brand from Dover. They've fit me really well, held up nicely through grooming, laundry, etc, and the fabric is comfy and seems decent quality. I've gotten all of mine on sales and closeouts - one pair for $59 (knee-patch), and the full-seat ones for $79. I do like the Kerrits as well. I've gotten them on sale for under $100 at Dover.


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

I own these breeches in the "chocolate brown" which is more of a dark chestnut with a clarano-type suede seat. Stitching is great, size fits true. Nice functional pockets and good quality hardware and velcro make this a fantastic breech for every day. The fabric is a heavy cotton with good stretch - I like having some support and like the confidence these breeches give me knowing that my lumps and bumps won't show! It's npw 30% off right now at $50, but I would even buy these full price. The quality is better than other comparably priced brands, and they look cute even if you're running around the barn in clogs.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You want schooling breeches or show breeches? Show breeches are pricey, yes, for a good quality pair, schooling breeches can be a lesser quality and you get any color you chose. Try Horseloverz.com, I got a pink pair for under $20.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Look on Ebay.... bought a bunch of Kerrits there for really darn cheap (still new w/tags).


----------

